# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  ***** Pharmaceuticals

## Jack87

Watson Pharmaceuticals 

Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml

Human Grade made in the USA

----------


## pumpd4lif

i herd that they dont make cyp anymore 
i hace some enth 200 mg from them tho

----------


## flexin-rph

> i herd that they dont make cyp anymore 
> i hace some enth 200 mg from them tho


Nope, Watson still makes cyp. I just bought some from my wholesaler last week. $75.00/10cc.

----------


## AnabolicRick

WORD UP I've got Batch# 06D040A Exp. 4-2008.....

GREAT SHAT ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## ngreen23

cool where can I get some!!

----------


## minihulkwestcoast

> cool where can I get some!!


You need a U.S. cript or a friend witha script.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

You should edit the price out of that post mate.

----------


## marippedmuscle

> Watson Pharmaceuticals 
> 
> Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml
> 
> Human Grade made in the USA


how can i get in contact with that company

----------


## HORSE~

> how can i get in contact with that company


Why do you want to contact them?

----------


## zaggahamma

that's what i use straight from my local cvs or publix

----------


## Nismo

you cant order from them. U need to be licensed to place an order I think.

----------


## kris13

Watson plus D-bol=Bigmother

----------


## spywizard

if you keep bumping all these old thread, i'll start deleting them instead of closing them.. 

there is no purpose in your comments, or bumping these old threads.. 

thank you..

----------

